# Cherche équivalent Dropbox (ou idisk) mais sur son NAS



## onlyforme (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je cherche l'équivalent de idisk ou dropbox mais stockant les informations non pas sur un serveur  dropbox mais sur mon NAS. 
Connaissez vous un logiciel de ce type ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## bedwellO (3 Janvier 2010)

Euh...nouveau dossier sur ton Nas. ! Cependant tu ne pourra pas le partager sur Internet, alors il te faut dropbox ou bien te connecter en VPN


----------



## onlyforme (3 Janvier 2010)

bedwellO a dit:


> Euh...nouveau dossier sur ton Nas. !


Merci là je m'en doutais... 



> Cependant tu ne pourra pas le partager sur Internet, alors il te faut dropbox ou bien te connecter en VPN


Le but est justement de le partager comme en dropbox mais sans dropbox.


----------



## Alycastre (3 Janvier 2010)

Si je ne m'abuse, un NAS c'est fait pour "servir" ... Donc tu le mets dans un dossier de partage , non ? Tu disposes d'une interface de configuration pour cela


----------



## onlyforme (3 Janvier 2010)

Alycastre a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, un NAS c'est fait pour "servir" ... Donc tu le mets dans un dossier de partage , non ? Tu disposes d'une interface de configuration pour cela


Exacte, je me suis mal fait comprendre, en mode réseau accéder ou partager j'ai pas de soucis, mais en mode web, je cherche un logiciel pour qu'il me synchronise en permanence mes données comme si j'avais un compte mobile me ou dropbox. Mais en laissant les données sur le nas et non sur un serveur extérieur.


----------



## Alycastre (3 Janvier 2010)

C'est encore un peu flou .... Parce que dans ton premier post, tu parles d'informations" ...
Info ( mail ical ...) ou fichiers ?
Un fichier disposé et partagé sur le NAS est accessible, on ne parle pas de synchro ... 
Dis nous tout


----------



## onlyforme (3 Janvier 2010)

Je veux pouvoir synchroniser mes différents Mac  de chez moi, du bureau ou en voyage avec mon NAS pour la partie fichier.
Exemple: JE fais ce dimanche un fichier .doc, demain à mon bureau je pourrais le modifier. Je sais  que de logiciel comme mobileme ou dropbox le font très bien (j'utilise mobile me) mais dans ce cas les données ne peuvent pas être sur un serveur 'public'.
Suis je clair ?
Je suis à la recherche du logiciel à mettre sur chacun de mes macs


----------



## ppierre (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir onlyforme,

Ce que tu demandes n'est pas facile: afin d'être accessible depuis internet (hors du réseau domestique), il faut configurer deux choses. Comme ce problème est différent du partage local, il est normal que ta demande ne soit pas comprise directement.


Le NAS doit être réglé en partage "internet" (web ou ftp, voire sftp).
Le dispositif d'accès à internet (modem, routeur, freebox, autre...) doit accepter les connexions depuis internet (ton réseau local fait office de serveur) et les rediriger vers l'ordinateur sur lequel résident les fichiers.
En supplément, tu dois connaître l'adresse IP de ton dispositif d'accès à internet afin d'y accéder. Par exemple, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DynDNS .

Pierre


----------



## onlyforme (3 Janvier 2010)

ppierre a dit:


> Bonsoir onlyforme,
> 
> Ce que tu demandes n'est pas facile: afin d'être accessible depuis internet (hors du réseau domestique), il faut configurer deux choses. Comme ce problème est différent du partage local, il est normal que ta demande ne soit pas comprise directement.
> 
> ...


Tout cela est déjà fait, je sais accéder via web et ftp au NAS. Je cherche l'application qui gère intelligemment la synchronisation


----------



## ppierre (3 Janvier 2010)

Je n'avais pas compris que cette partie là était en place.

En ce qui concerne la synchronisation, je ne sais pas ce qui existe comme solution. Suggestion sur versiontracker : http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx/systemutilities/backup-sync-recover

Pierre


----------

